# Shark fishing destin,fl(night)



## Dowling_GA

Headed to july 4th week and me and my buddy are thanking about putting some shark rods out at night. Is it any good? Best bait?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Bonita.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Plenty of [toothy] critters around.
+1 on the fresh caught something for bait. Suspect you'll have to pick through remoras too, and perhaps Kings/Barracudas, but heck you'll be on the Guff "in search of...."


----------



## Dugie

Have done it and will be there that week doing the same... Caught smaller sharks on shrimp, ladyfish and rays....


----------



## Salty Daze

yeah man you can go to a local bait shop or fish market and buy you a bonita and kayak it out past the second sandbar and sit down on the beach and chill out. it wont be long!


----------



## TheRoguePirate

only prob with bonita this time of year is everything eats it so you will have to check your baits every hour to make sure they are still there. throw out some chunks of rays or whole lady fish or mullett.


----------



## pjk91

Someone told me there are large hammerheads in the channel off norriega point at night. Never tried it. However, I have caught 4-6ft'ers in the gulf, in destin, just east of the east jetty at night on ladyfish and bluefish filet.


----------



## RipinLips

*Shark bait*

With the abundance of catfish, I was wondering if anyone has ever used them for shark bait and are they any good? I have never been shark fishing before, but intend too soon!


----------



## Realtor

RipinLips said:


> With the abundance of catfish, I was wondering if anyone has ever used them for shark bait and are they any good? I have never been shark fishing before, but intend too soon!


I have yet to find anything that will eat a catfish, except other catfish.


----------



## devinsdad

Agree Realtor. I have used catfish for shark bait several times. Never had so much as a run. Tried them live with fins snipped off, fins left on, heat cut off, even with small slits in the side and never had one touched.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

agree with realtor and devinsdad, tried it, had several types of bait out....catfish was only one not bumped....even soaked some in menhaden milk for 3 days and still nothing. stick with ladyfish, bonita, mullet or sting ray.


----------



## pjk91

I heard tarpon like hardheads.


----------



## cody&ryand

Cobia love hard heads used to sell them at a very young age to cobia fishermen out of biloxi


----------



## TNKILLERS

When your talking about using rays....how should you cut them up and how much to use?


----------

